
Show HN: ALTAR, an Azure AD-based OpenSSH CA inspired by BLESS - thenewwazoo
https://github.com/outlook/ALTAR
======
sgt
If we were using Azure at this point in time, I'd definitely consider using
this.

------
cheez0r
Leave it to Microsoft to develop tools designed to accept blood sacrifices.

